# What is the BUZZ for??



## CaptBiggler (May 14, 2015)

I am a long time rafter, but new to the Buzz. Like many (I think) I joined to become part of the community, and get insight and advice on runs and gear.

However, it seems like there is very little community and the insight and advice gets overpowered by opinions. I joined this spring to stay on top of the rising water in CO. I wanted to know how the water was changing and what safety concerns there were, only to spend my time reading about how one guys life is worthless because he wouldn't save someone's dog, or how someone is a POS because he warned everyone that a throw bag that disappeared. How about the current thread about the helmetless guide at RMA, or the previous one about River Runners. Are those necessary? I even tried posting a couple threads to get advice on gear and rivers, only to mostly get sarcastic comments. I cant wait to see what the replies to this might be. 

The good thing is that the personalities I see here, I rarely see on the river.


----------



## Riverbound (Oct 3, 2013)

You are spot on, basically Mtbuzz is the toilet of the rafting world and there is nothing but a bunch of turds recirculating around here, except for a few who are helpfull. The advise you get is the same old rhetoric and basically how to build a raft package out of dirt and sticks and wood for $3.69 , I rarely participate anymore due to some of the people on here. I watch the sale section and look at the daily barf spewed by all of the self proclaimed pros who have been on the sticks for about 5 years if you are lucky , have no idea how to set up a boat and now know everything so they help newbies set up their boats goofy also. Just another day of internet paradise. Oh wait was I supposed to argue with you  The plus is I have never run into anyone on the river that acts this way either but it is probably because I am not a small out of shape dude and they know shit would go south in a hurry running their gums.


----------



## slickhorn (Dec 15, 2005)

see, too much straightforward sincerity. There's nothing here to work with. 

MtnBuzz is not and has never been a polite on-topic discussion board. 

Get some schlitz, some turkey legs, and the way back machine and go read some work on your posting skills. If at least 2 people don't get irrate and threaten to quit the buzz, you probably only think you have an opinion. 

you might think you are talking to literate, well-travelled connoisseurs of natural beauty, but really, we're all just a bunch of burnt-out skiers and hitch hiking waterfall hucking unemployed hardshellers.


----------



## Bonker (Aug 12, 2013)

I got some pretty toxic replies to some of my newb questions so I decided to mostly lurk and never ask another question again.


----------



## robfather (Dec 24, 2003)

I remember when Frenchy started this site. It was for a school project (I believe).
It was cool to jump on and actually get some good info. Just like anywhere in the world pollution has taken over. Now I just read it like its the national enquirer.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

I kinda relate the Buzz to working in a kitchen... people talk about life, they joke, they banter, sometimes things get out of hand... if you don't have thick skin or a thick head it can be hard to get along.
If people get pissy with you tell em to go pound sand.
Also, enlighten and humor yourself on some Chunderboy posts. A while back there was a "best of the Buzz" thread floating around... that's a pretty good one if you're really lookin to find out what the Buzz is about.
I'm usually just bored at work... I very rarely post on weekends, busy on the river.
This is the curse of going from the pizza shop to a regular ol' nine to five.


----------



## InflatableSteve (Jun 12, 2013)

Same with any internet forum. I have still gotten a lot of useful info on here, and I try to help others with their questions when I can. Though I do my fair share of goofing around on here too. The internet will never give you that close community feeling, but it will do for when you can't actually get on the water.


----------



## dirtbagkayaker (Oct 29, 2008)

Sorry, I didn't read the whole OP post. It got boring really, but I would just go with the Jackson Karma. Its so good. Good luck finding the right boat.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

CaptBiggler said:


> I even tried posting a couple threads to get advice on gear and rivers, only to mostly get sarcastic comments. I cant wait to see what the replies to this might be.
> 
> The good thing is that the personalities I see here, I rarely see on the river.


I looked at your posts ( there were only 16 so it wasn't hard) and I really didn't see anything to get bent about. You gave some advice and got some advice. There are some really great people on here. Seems like you could be one. Sure there are lots of unnecessary threads and posts but the site doesn't create content they just try to not let it get threatening or just plain old mean. Be the community you want. 



Riverbound said:


> You are spot on, basically Mtbuzz is the toilet of the rafting world and there is nothing but a bunch of turds recirculating around here, except for a few who are helpfull.........The plus is I have never run into anyone on the river that acts this way either but it is probably because I am not a small out of shape dude and they know shit would go south in a hurry running their gums.


Then flush yourself on down. Anyone who threatens violence over someone 'running their gums' is no friend of the river. Bet you must be a really strong tough guy no doubt to have this kind of internet presence. 
If one guy you run into is a turd then he likely is. If everyone you run into (online or in real life) is a turd....then it might be you. But whatever works.



dirtbagkayaker said:


> Sorry, I didn't read the whole OP post. It got boring really, but I would just go with the Jackson Karma. Its so good. Good luck finding the right boat.


Best answer by far.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Shit, that's a good comparison soggy! Kinda is like working in a kitchen ,when i think about it!!


----------



## AlanS (Jun 18, 2015)

Bring your thick skin and a strainer, and this is a great place. Some days you just have to do groover duty, too.


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

At least I don't see posts in the forum that just complain about how bad the forum is... Oh, crap that's happening now too!!! 

Today I learned that toxic sludge is headed down the Animas faster than I would have otherwise, I've gotten lots of good info here. It wasn't long ago at all that I was new and got some very good advice here from helpful strangers, I still do.

I must admit however, I am at a loss as to the difference between the negativity about which the OP is complaining and the negativity of the OP, but that's just, like, my opinion, man...


----------



## Issip (Apr 7, 2011)

And I just saw this - if you're stressed about forum etiquette or whatever, have a beer or smoke a bowl or do yoga or whatever you do while watching this, it will mellow you out.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=425XkwCusUk


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Issip said:


> And I just saw this - if you're stressed about forum etiquette or whatever, have a beer or smoke a bowl or do yoga or whatever you do while watching this, it will mellow you out.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=425XkwCusUk


Nice vid. I liked the way that it seemed everyone that looked like they had a decent line flipped and all the ones that were screwed up came out a lot better. 

Can we start a discussion now about all the unnecessary rope deployments?

Seriously though, Biggie, look for the good stuff and ignore the rest. And be a positive influence - keep helping folks out, ignore the ones that rub you the wrong way. I've met lots of stellar folks here, you will too.

-AH


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

I get what your saying and at one point was upset by some responses to my posts. However I stuck it out and know much more than I would have otherwise. I'm a newb dork when it comes to rafting and have gained a ton on knowledge here. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Issip said:


> And I just saw this - if you're stressed about forum etiquette or whatever, have a beer or smoke a bowl or do yoga or whatever you do while watching this, it will mellow you out.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=425XkwCusUk


F... ya! That was awesome! Pure violent carnage, look at them swim! That was awesome!!!


----------



## ob1coby (Jul 25, 2013)

It's mostly a place for people to come and complain about the BUZZ. You and RiverBound can get together and complain about it over and over and over again. The BUZZ sucks so bad that you can just keep coming back again and again to talk about how much it suck. Just ask him. He'll tell you that no "good boaters" come here and that it is just for retards.

Of course, if he is right he must be a slobbering comatose skin bag that doesn't even know what a raft is since he spends so much time here under 20 different usernames. but he is SOOO busy building frames that he doesn't even have time to take a call. 

Yea, this place pretty much sucks. You should ask for your money back!


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

the Buzz


----------



## ortho11 (Nov 1, 2014)

*Dis*

"Of course, if he is right he must be a slobbering comatose skin bag that doesn't even know what a raft is since he spends so much time here under 20 different usernames. but he is SOOO busy building frames that he doesn't even have time to take a call. "

You dissin' my brother? Careful, we know where you live and have relatives in law enforcement.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

yetigonecrazy said:


> the Buzz


Ya no... the world WOULD, be a better place if people would just put down the ak, pick up there fishing pole, and mellow out.


----------



## Plecoptera (Jul 26, 2013)

First and foremost, the buzz is a .com, not a .org. Probably, at some level, there is hope that it will cover the costs and produce some profit. As usual, lust for filthy lucre has ravished social perfection. The economics of the whole blog industry sort of mystify me, but they charge me nothing for access, so here I am. You're lucky, I've worked as a professional journalist, got paid for writing, and here you get my observations for free. 

Some of the posters are dickheads, most aren't, sometimes both are even funny. I hope I'm personally mature enough to accept that people are not going to behave the way I think they should. Hell, sometimes I don't even behave the way I think I should, and yet I seem disgustingly comfortable with it. Personally, a few aberant bit streams will in no way harsh my mellow. On the whole, I've gotten some good tips, met some nice people, and got invited on some really good river trips. If you're not getting that, perhaps it's something to do with your approach.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

I have and continue to learn a lot from the site. There are definitely some differences in personalities but the wise use of the ignore button or a quick assessment of a thread will keep you out of most situations. I do think there is an ebb and flow to how certain users treat newbie users and I think we have all seen some honestly curious and good people flamed inappropriately. Most of the time they get called out but not always.

Necessary and purpose? Tough questions that depend on the user. I know I have made mistakes here but at the same time a community having access to a platform to hash out differences, keep up on issues and share insights seems like a good thing to me. 

Best of luck and hope we see more people come out of the woodwork to contribute.

Phillip


----------



## co_bjread (Oct 26, 2004)

Wow, I learned a lot about the Buzz just by reading this...I used to think it was just about coolers.


----------



## yetigonecrazy (May 23, 2005)

No, not at all. It's also about the MFS at low flows.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Funny, the cooler in my boat came from a link on the Buzz. The stake that holds my boat came from the buzz, the table at my camp came from the Buzz. Hours upon hours of reading entertainment came from a buzz. 

TRs of flows, carnage and gear reviews came from the buzz. Whitewater is a small community and not many river rats know how to use them interwebs, therefore, not many forums/portals are there to discuss the cooler capacities or argue pins/clips vs oar locks. So leave the Buzz as it is, weekend warrior trash talking paradise.


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

For me.....the Buzz is for..... information sharing and entertainment. Mainly entertainment. 

Sometimes you watch the show.......other times you are the show.


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

This old river rat came around to catch up on what's going on with rafting, and maybe find a few old friends.

Then I found out not much has changed, although the groover and dutch oven discussions are interesting, and I figured out that most of my old friends are either still running and too busy to hang out here or just .......... missing.

But I do find a lot to chuckle at, and yes, you sometimes run into these characters on the river, and yes, they can be as annoying in person with a beer in hand as they are here.

But, that's life ain't it?


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

kazak4x4 said:


> Funny, the cooler in my boat came from a link on the Buzz. The stake that holds my boat came from the buzz, the table at my camp came from the Buzz. Hours upon hours of reading entertainment came from a buzz.
> 
> TRs of flows, carnage and gear reviews came from the buzz. Whitewater is a small community and not many river rats know how to use them interwebs, therefore, not many forums/portals are there to discuss the cooler capacities or argue pins/clips vs oar locks. So leave the Buzz as it is, weekend warrior trash talking paradise.


Agree w Alex and others. I've learned a lot from people here, and have made several purchases based on that info. You learn who to listen closely to, and who to ignore, pretty quickly. I've been treated generally w respect, and I've tried to offer any limited info I can to help others, based on my gear knowledge or trip experience.

The one piece of info I've learned from other forums which I try (usually) to apply here is, try to go some leg work first. Do some searches and think a little about what you're asking or saying first.

With kayaking slowly waning from my life, and rafting gets ever more important, I really appreciate having MB as a resource.


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Andy H. said:


> Nice vid. I liked the way that it seemed everyone that looked like they had a decent line flipped and all the ones that were screwed up came out a lot better.
> 
> -AH


You know Andy, I just don't see a decent line anywhere in that drop. Everywhere is a back ender getting washed into the right rock eddy.


----------



## 90Duck (Nov 19, 2012)

restrac2000 said:


> I have and continue to learn a lot from the site. There are definitely some differences in personalities but the wise use of the ignore button or a quick assessment of a thread will keep you out of most situations.
> 
> Phillip


There's an ignore button? Learn something everyday on the Buzz!


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

Plecoptera said:


> Some of the posters are dickheads, most aren't, sometimes both are even funny. I hope I'm personally mature enough to accept that people are not going to behave the way I think they should. Hell, sometimes I don't even behave the way I think I should, and yet I seem disgustingly comfortable with it. Personally, a few aberant bit streams will in no way harsh my mellow. On the whole, I've gotten some good tips, met some nice people, and got invited on some really good river trips. If you're not getting that, perhaps it's something to do with your approach.


Amen brother - my sentiments exactly.


----------



## elkhaven (Sep 11, 2013)

So when I backed out to the Home/Portal page I got to thinking - what is the buzz for? - I noted a dozen questions, many of them people looking for clarification or opinions, there is the announcement of the second consecutive cancellation of Bailey fest - discussion on the afore mentioned acid mine drain spillage. The river etiquite banter on the helmet thread a nice video on the snake and some folks looking for new friends...

I think that about sums up what the buzz is for: sharing, helping, bantering, information gathering, pics and videos and meeting new people with some shit talking and humor mixed in for good measure.

I enjoy it, probably too much really.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

elkhaven said:


> So when I backed out to the Home/Portal page I got to thinking - what is the buzz for? - I noted a dozen questions, many of them people looking for clarification or opinions, there is the announcement of the second consecutive cancellation of Bailey fest - discussion on the afore mentioned acid mine drain spillage. The river etiquite banter on the helmet thread a nice video on the snake and some folks looking for new friends...
> 
> I think that about sums up what the buzz is for: sharing, helping, bantering, information gathering, pics and videos and meeting new people with some shit talking and humor mixed in for good measure.
> 
> I enjoy it, probably too much really.


Like


----------



## -k- (Jul 15, 2005)

I mostly miss the traffic on the trip planner forum. There was a time when you could post on here on a days notice and pretty much find someone to paddle with anywhere in the state or get honest information on a trip report or review. Now each community has its own facebook group you have to track down to find paddlers. This was also a nice feature for out of state paddlers coming to Colorado who's posts now often go unanswered. 

There was a time on the kayaking forum when there were many more Ian's and Dave Franks out there. People here because they just love paddling and sharing their experiences on the river. Now it is often as much about venting ones political, ethical or emotional insecurities as it is about paddling.


----------



## johnseri (Feb 16, 2014)

*What is it for...*

The Rafting forum on Mountain Buzz reminds of of that galactic watering hole in the movie Star Wars, where all the freakish aliens gather and drink, tell stories and fight. It is, I have learned, the most dangerous place on any river. But when cabin fever strikes and the rivers are frozen bank to bank. I can’t stay away.


----------



## Rivertrash (Jul 15, 2011)

AlanS said:


> Bring your thick skin and a strainer, and this is a great place. Some days you just have to do groover duty, too.


You nailed it, that is the post of the summer for me!


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

You can lead a horse to water, but you can't make him drink.
I'd like to thank 
mttodd for saving my ass on the lochsa , glendo for showing me the ropes on the Gallatin, and saving my ass, sembob for being the nicest ass hole on the mfs so I didn't have to be, carvedog for showing me how to doa family trip right, afraid for joining in and being solid, lhowmt, mtrafter just for saying hi and being nice, codycleve, for hooking me up on the inside tips , kit for having me over for whiskey and then floating through a hail storm in may, wookie for showing me the ropes in Colorado, shapp for keeping me posted on the elusive trip I've yet to hit, I may have missed a few but you get it.


----------



## spider (Jun 20, 2011)

And orto just cause he's an entertaining douche bag.


----------



## Grif (May 21, 2008)

If you don't like it here then git out! We don't need some city boy tellin' us how to discuss coolers!

I donno 'bout y'all, but I'm here fer the wimmen and advice on portable toilets.


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Spider's acceptance speech got me thinking. What ever happened to CasperMike? Whether good or bad, that dude was in the middle of every convo. If you click on MemberList and sort by posts, he's atop them all. Did he get booted, or just stop coming? Or hit the max limit of posts?


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

I need to note that my time last summer was occupied with a newborn, and I was unaware of activities that happened on the buzz. Several of you have caught me up. My intention was not to stir up any old pots.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

She's around sometimes... not CasperMike, Myka. I think she still posts fairly often...


----------



## racerx (Sep 25, 2007)

robfather said:


> I remember when Frenchy started this site. It was for a school project (I believe).
> It was cool to jump on and actually get some good info. Just like anywhere in the world pollution has taken over. Now I just read it like its the national enquirer.


Nothing like a I knew frenchy post to keep this going. Total BS comment though. There were epic beatdowns in the old days.


----------



## CaptBiggler (May 14, 2015)

"Bring your thick skin and a strainer, and this is a great place. Some days you just have to do groover duty, too."


Well said. I was a little fed up when I started this, but you are all right. There is a lot of good info here. See you on the river someday.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Been reading a lot of river history books, and a lot of the arguments and the like happened back then to, including first half of 1900's.


----------



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

CaptBiggler said:


> "Bring your thick skin and a strainer, and this is a great place. Some days you just have to do groover duty, too."
> 
> 
> Well said. I was a little fed up when I started this, but you are all right. There is a lot of good info here. See you on the river someday.


Glad you're finally feeling the love. It's all good on the River.


----------



## unclebat (Mar 2, 2021)

Bonker said:


> I got some pretty toxic replies to some of my newb questions so I decided to mostly lurk and never ask another question again.


been rafting since 1982, that makes forty years, FWIW. I got lit up too, so I to stick to lurking and laughing at the goons


----------

